# Newbie's first find.



## helsbels (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all after browsing this site until the early hours last Friday i thought i'd join up, as with us all i have a obsession with old buildings and the intrigueing history behind them. After reading a report on skidbrooke church we thought today would be a good day to explore. On our way we discovered this little gem in a very poor state indeed, i don't know any history behind the place but a good find all the same. 










Looks a bit drafty.




The outside looking in.








Anyone know a good roofer.









The place was full of old fridges and freezers bizarre.




The upstairs.









Turn the light off on your way out.






And a few of our original destination Skidbrooke church.




















That's it for now folks hope you like my first report........Hels x


----------



## highcannons (Apr 9, 2012)

Some interesting things there mate. Welcome along. What you using for taking pictures?


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice pics  and welcome


----------



## helsbels (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, i took the pictures with a nikon coolpix L110, brilliant little camera for the money.


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcom to DP and good start too. GF


----------



## nelly (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice piccies matey, but can you make them just a bit bigger?


----------



## helsbels (Apr 9, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice piccies matey, but can you make them just a bit bigger?



i will try new to all this so bare with me lol there all on flicker i think there big on there not sure why there small on here any ideas ??? 

and thanks for all your nice comments ...its been a great day and really enjoyed it got a few other ones to look at next weekend so will keep you all up dated ....i can see this being a hobby ...its kind of scary and kind of fun !!!!


----------



## highcannons (Apr 10, 2012)

helsbels said:


> i will try new to all this so bare with me lol there all on flicker i think there big on there not sure why there small on here any ideas ???
> 
> and thanks for all your nice comments ...its been a great day and really enjoyed it got a few other ones to look at next weekend so will keep you all up dated ....i can see this being a hobby ...its kind of scary and kind of fun !!!!



maybe you used the thumbnails link...


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 10, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Some interesting things there mate. Welcome along. What you using for taking pictures?



A microscope?

From what I can see it looks quite good but I have dodgy eye sight and can't really see them 

Please can you enbiggen them 

It's a word honest


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 10, 2012)

Love the water pump,great pics.


----------



## helsbels (Apr 10, 2012)

highcannons said:


> maybe you used the thumbnails link...



Yep think thats what i did, i'll try again 

















































































There we go cracked it


----------



## Flexible (Apr 10, 2012)

That's much better, ta.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 11, 2012)

nice work mate my see you out some time i live close by


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 11, 2012)

I can put my glasses away now 

Nice find mate. Looks a good splore does that


----------



## helsbels (Apr 11, 2012)

the little farm house i found I try and get the address for you ....i had a feeling when i was there of a old man and a very bad head that lasted the whole day and night , i felt like the man who lived there had died of a brain tumor or something very odd !! will go and ask questions at a later date i think but if anyone knows of anything would love to learn more , i maybe totally worry about the place but the feelings i got are still with me today so really need to find out more !x


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 11, 2012)

helsbels said:


> the little farm house i found I try and get the address for you ....i had a feeling when i was there of a old man and a very bad head that lasted the whole day and night , i felt like the man who lived there had died of a brain tumor or something very odd !! will go and ask questions at a later date i think but if anyone knows of anything would love to learn more , i maybe totally worry about the place but the feelings i got are still with me today so really need to find out more !x





that would be good thanks


----------



## muppet (Apr 11, 2012)

nice find thanks for the post


----------



## sparky. (Apr 18, 2012)

great little find thanks for sharing


----------



## Faing (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for that i like the lihgtswich one the best of all, lincolnshire pan tiles are way cool and make awsome picture material


----------



## Ratters (Apr 18, 2012)

2 nice places


----------

